# 1000 Ways to Die!!



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

*Greatest show on TV today. Fav death ppl?? Mine is the one with those guys who go crazy for cactus!! *


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 31, 2010)

I saw a episode about two Chinese male who died during a hard core air guitar session. They were in their small apartment blasting some heavy metal music. Hopping from bed to bed and one guy flew out the window. The other guy was so into that he said fuck it and took a swan dive out the window.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

*Yeah that was good too. Those crazy fuckers deserve a salute.*


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2010)

I've always wanted to watch the show, saw the previews never actually watched tho


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Jan 31, 2010)

Great show, kind of gruesome sometimes and makes me cringe....

favorite death is probably the one where the fat guy is practicing for a farting competition and lights up his 'trainer' with a blue angel so he burns to death


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

*The one where that guy gets stuck in a sewer pipe and gets chewed to death by rats was brutal.*


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 31, 2010)

I've seen a few episodes of this. It's usually pretty amusing. The ones I remember are the one where the business guy jumps through a window thinking he would bounce off, and the one where another guy stumbles on a furry orgy and tries to have sex with a real bear.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 31, 2010)

good show the number one way to die was funny and messed up at the same time. when the japanese couple could not have sex cause they where shy and when they got the nerve they died in the process cause the emotion was to big for them and they got a heart attack. also the one where the guy see all those people dressed like animals sleeping together and wants to do the same and tries it will a real bear and is killed by it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2010)

I watched the first ep, it was messed up but strangely entertaining.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought the show was awesome but never really see it aired. The dudes in the hurst with the casket and it crashes into them from behind, killing them was pretty nice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2010)

I watched a couple of death scenes from this and lost about 0.051489% of my intelligence. 

Entertaining to a degree, but I really hate the voice over guy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sorry if this sounds mean of me, but most of these deaths are actually really funny. Like the guy who wanted to be a fish. He made himself a fish suit on a very hot summer day, and died of a heat stroke. And the one where that one teen tried to rob a gun store.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2010)

I saw the fishman thing, that was kind of humorous. What an idiot. It also gave me a good idea for suicide.

I wonder if these things are all really true?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 1, 2010)

Some of the antics are so stupid it does not seem to be true.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 2, 2010)

I recall the one where the teens were trying to get high by locking themselves inside a giant rubber ball filled with helium and ended up suffocating.

What idiots.


----------



## Untitled (Feb 2, 2010)

I've only seen this twice, but out of  the one's I've seen the best one would have to be when these two doctors had sex and accidentally bumped into the X-Ray button and constantly gave him doses of radiation.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 2, 2010)

All the deaths are reenacted but real.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> All the deaths are reenacted but real.



*Basically this.  *


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 2, 2010)

Saw a show once, during a brief stay in New Jersey. Some of this stuff is brutal.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2010)

*The older episodes were definately more intense. Nowadays the new episodes specialize in more idiotic, stupid, and plain funny deaths. I want more brutality unless they're saving that for one of the next seasons.

New episode tomorrow on Spike TV @ 10 PM EST/ 7 PM PST*


----------



## pajamas (Feb 3, 2010)

when the drunk clown suffocated in his car because of his inflateable ball


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 4, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> *Go on youtube and type "1000 Ways to Die" and u can watch individual death stories one by one.*



Thank you dude.

My favorite so far was the guy dying by viagra. I chuckled immensley from his death.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 4, 2010)

*Oh, you're most welcome. Any way I can promote this show & its scene's I'm more than happy to do.*


----------



## Corruption (Feb 5, 2010)

I only watched the show a couple of times, but a funny one I remember is a couple of guys snorting fire ants to be like Ozzy, they ended up dead, of course.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2010)

*Bah, I was too hammered & missed the new episode yesterday. oh well.*


----------

